

Ask HN: is LTC consolation coin? - ra00l

people who invested in GPU mining rigs for BTC found them un-profitable with the move to ASICs. However, when LTC was born, they had a new chance for profitability.<p>So I&#x27;m asking you: isn&#x27;t LTC created just as a consolation coin for people who bought GPU mining rigs for BTC?
======
Ihmahr
I'd say no. The fact that it is GPU, not asic results in a more distributed,
decentralized coin. It is probably more difficult to build a custom chip and
do majority mining within one company/agency. Also the distribution of wealth
is probably better in litecoin. This makes the coin more stable.

~~~
k3oni
The coin may be more stable from that point of view but the issue here is that
it's value is fluctuating because of it's relation to BTC. If LTC would get
it's own value instead of being tied up to BTC's value then that would make it
stable indeed.

